# Pokemon Dream World Finds



## Shiny Cofagrigus (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know if a thread like this exists already but I thought the idea was cool.

 I was in the dream world today and encountered a female Goldeen that had its hidden ability of Lightningrod.

I think it would be interesting to share Pokemon you have encountered with useful/odd hidden abilities or anything you have discovered/found in the dream world.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 28, 2013)

I was never able to get the Dream World to work back when I was still playing through White shortly after it came out, but recently after fiddling with my 3DS' settings a little bit I was finally able to connect to it without any problems.

I've found one of those Goldeens, also.  On top of having Lightning Rod, it knew Psybeam too, which I'm pretty sure they don't learn normally (maybe one of those weird breeding-only moves.)

I've also found a male Nidoran with Hustle, a Shuppet with Cursed Body, a Drilbur with Mold Breaker (now evolved and on my team in White 2, which I finally got last week), and a Wurmple with Run Away (...okay, maybe that's not quite as useful or interesting as any of the others. XD)


----------

